# Dudu Kürschner?



## Kaizu (23. Juli 2007)

Also ich bin ein 70iger Heal dudu

meine berufe sind leder & kürchner 349/375

jetzt wollt ich mein lederer skill endlich mal auf 375 bringen nur leider ist es fast unmöglich als heal dudu mobs down zubekommen vor allem in nether/schattendorntal ist es fast unmöglich...

nu ein paar tipps von euch was sollte ich am besten machen:

einfach komplett umskillen auf farm berufe (Bergbau/Kräuterkunde/Alchie/Verzauberkunst)
soll ich die mats alle im ah kaufen um auf skill 375 zu kommen (was bestimmt sehr teuer wird)
oder soll ich einfach die langen kämpfe auf mich nehmen ??

gibts vllt eine ini wo leder dropt?! mir fällt jetzt keine ein aber damals war da ubrs eine gute stelle aber jetzt hmm kp 

schlagt mir mal was vor


----------



## Len (24. Juli 2007)

Klopp einfach Mobs, die ein paar Level unter dir sind, zB im Nagrand. Dort gibts Häutbare Mobs in Mengen. 
Solltest du dort ebenfalls Probleme haben, wandere einfach in die Zangarmarschen, dort kannste ebenfalls fleissig Kürschnern.

Nachteil, es wird vermehrt Knotenhautlederfetzen gedroppt, als Knotenhautleder selbst. Da du aber Lederverarbeitung als 2. Beruf hast, kannst du diese ja zu Knotenhautleder bzw schwerem Knotenhautleder verarbeiten.


----------



## Nadrox (26. Juli 2007)

Du kannst auch einfach in HDZ-Morast die einzelnen Mobs, die da rumrennen gut kürschnern...
(Ich weiß nicht welchen Skill man für die braucht, aber Kumpel meint das geht super...)
Rein Kürschnern...raus Inst resetten...Rein Kürschnern...und so weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaizu (28. Juli 2007)

skill hab ich ja 350 is ja kein ding müsst ich mal testen ist eigl ganz nette idee
naja aufjeden fall werd ich nicht umskillen da es ja schöne muster gibt... wo man auch gut geld mit verdienen kann meiner meinung nach 

thx


----------



## iggeblackmoore (18. August 2007)

Freunde ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Frag mal in deiner gilde ob dir einer dabei hilft, macht bestimmt einer. Wenn nicht flame solange rum bis es einer macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (18. August 2007)

Man könnte sich auch in einem Gebiet mich hochstufigen Wildtieren an einen &#8222;Fremden&#8220; hängen, der dort farmt und die Mobs _nicht_ selbst kürschnert. Evtl. freut er sich sogar über die Unterstützung eines heilenden Druiden. Wäre dann eine Win-Win-Situation.

Hab ich zumindest so oft beim Betreten neuer Gegenden so gemacht, in denen die Mobs entsprechend schwierig  für mich waren.


----------



## DanB (5. September 2007)

Zu der Frage ob du umskillen sollst müsste man natürlich wissen wozu du deien Berufe benutzen willst um geld zu machen oder umd dir später mit lederer Sachen amchen willst


Also um Geld zu machen finde ich ist es immer noch die beste Lösung    Kürschner/Kräuter ( Kürschner hast du ja eh schon und Kräuter bringt eig. gutes/viel Geld)^^


----------



## Takvoriana (12. Oktober 2007)

Biete Dich doch einfach als Questhelfer an.
In Nagrand z.b. werden immer Leute gesucht, die z.b. bei den Jagdquests helfen. 
Wenn Du dich absprichst, werden die Leute da sicher mit Dir teilen :-)


----------



## Psytis (15. Oktober 2007)

Versuch mal in nagrand die grollhufbullen nördlich von haala zu killen (sollten feindlich sein, also rot. Die gelben haben ne recht miese droprate). Von denen kannst gut leder und grollhufleder farmen. Das grollhufleder wirst du dann von 360 – 375 brauchen.
Ich weiss aber nicht genau wie du die als heil druide gut killen kannst, hast dus schon mal in katzengestalt versucht??


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Oktober 2007)

a) auf patch 2.3 warten, dann gibts nen haufen spelldmg gratis oder
b) so wie ich auf blumen bzw bergbau umskilln und mats im ah/von gildies kaufen


----------



## Igosch (30. Oktober 2007)

Ging mir ähnlich. Wollte unbedingt 375 haben, damit ich mir das Windfalkenset machen kann.

Einfchste Lösung ist umskillen auf Feral und alle Grollhufe beim Vornamen kennen lern.

Das Problem an der Sache ist, daß ich 375 habe, das Set bauen kann, aber nicht mehr zurück skillen will. So bin ich vom überzeugten Baum, zum überzeugten Bär/Katze geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

